# Isomac Giada OPV mod



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello Chaps,

I'm just putting up a quick post just to see if anyone has any idea how the OPV mod is done on the Isomac Giada (not the Super Giada, but bare basic Giada).

I've looked all over Google.

There is very little on it, so I may be treading new ground here.

Many Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What makes you think the pressure is wrong ? Is the machine having a problem ? Is the pressure gauge not reading correctly? Is it leaking from the shower/brew head ?


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> What makes you think the pressure is wrong ? Is the machine having a problem ? Is the pressure gauge not reading correctly? Is it leaking from the shower/brew head ?


When brewing I see WHY there's emphasis on 9 bar. When brewing the default pressure it appears is 14 bars. The result is a tasteless (by the standards I achieved with my Classic) espresso shot with very poor crema (no matter how lovely and fresh the beans may be; with good evenly extracted pours).

I figure, that the OPV mod for the Isomac Giada may be very similar to the Gaggia. I just wanted to get CFs members thoughts first.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As far as I am aware there is not an OP valve as such on that model, I think you will find it is controlled by a spring and a plastic/rubber ball /bead in the shower head which maintains a set pressure. They can wear or be affected by scale particles after descaling. Access to it is by removing the shower plate and then the star shaped /marked screw head behind. ( a large flat screwdriver is required or a flat strip of metal) I think parts are available as a kit.


----------

